# Pissed as a fart?



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

As some of you may have seen, I posted a while ago on my progress and how I feel now that I have the strength to overcome this. However, recently I've been very aware again of how 'odd' I feel. I would infact say that my most prominent symptom now is the feeling of drunkeness. To the point where I feel so drunk I am aware that I may be appearing drunk to others. Not good anywhere, especially not in meetings.

Has anyone had this and got over it? Any tips? It is vastly exaggerated by cirtain light conditions. For example, an overcast day. Spend a few hours outdoors and I will feel considerably drunk for ages afterwards, despite removing myself from the source of light.


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

I get this. I think it's just an inattention or unawareness caused by DPDR. Comes and goes for me. I'm still able to hold down a job alright.


----------

